# Suction screen



## Brooklyn Bob (Sep 28, 2020)

Just purchased a Bolens G174. Removed the banjo bolt and my suction screen is all tore up. Beyond repair. Is there a source to buy a new one or does anyone know a shop that could solder in a new screen?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brooklyn Bob, welcome to the forum.

Try Sam's Bolens LLC. http://samsbolens.com/parts.html


----------



## Brooklyn Bob (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I will give him a call.


----------

